
Open-source, minimalistic Android Launcher focused on privacy - canadaSlave
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sentienhq.launcher&hl=en_US
======
petecox
It has potential as a mouse-based launcher.

I use _Taskbar_ from f-droid, which activates by touching a screen corner and
draws a retractable taskbar over the current application.

